
The Paris Compressed-Air Power Network (2018) - camtarn
http://www.douglas-self.com/MUSEUM/POWER/airnetwork/airnetwork.htm
======
hbbio
Impressive! At the time, France was the world's leading power and accomplished
great things (the tallest building in the world, advances in all scientific
fields, etc.).

The two WW (both originating from Germany attacking) changed that and after
1945, the world order switched in favor of the US which had the immense
advantage of not being impacted on its own territory by the wars.

~~~
99052882514569
>Impressive! At the time, France was the world's leading power and
accomplished great things (the tallest building in the world, advances in all
scientific fields, etc.).

It was pretty clear to everyone at that time that France is being eclipsed by
the rising Germany next door. They got soundly defeated in 1870 and
demographics coupled with economic growth rates were only going to make that
disparity greater (and did).

------
wjnc
Archive.org version since we brought the site down:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190320151607/http://www.dougla...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190320151607/http://www.douglas-
self.com/MUSEUM/POWER/airnetwork/airnetwork.htm)

